# Glazed Apple Puff Pastry with Nuts



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

These have become a family favorite.
Easy to make and delicious.

1 package frozen puff pastry, two sheets
4-6 apples, peeled, cored, halved and sliced
1/2C raisins (optional)
1/2 lemon, juiced
2T Butter
1/2C Brown sugar
1t Cinnamon
1/2t Nutmeg
2 eggs, for egg wash
1/2C nuts
4C powdered sugar
Milk

Preheat oven as directed on box for puff pastry

Place pastry on parchment lined baking sheets
As soon as the pastry thaws enough around the edges, pinch the edges up so they'll form borders when baked
Refreeze

In a bowl, pour lemon juice over apples and raisins (optional), mix to wet, pour off excess
Melt butter, add in the brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg, mix well
Pour over apples and mix to cover

Paint inside of pastry with eggwash and cover with apple mixture

Bake till pastry rises and is golden brown

Make a powdered sugar glaze

When pastry comes out of oven let it cool
Add nuts and then glaze, allow glaze to set

Serve as is or with vanilla ice cream

Apples with sugar and spice







Puff Pastry with Eggwash






Apples/Pastry ready to bake






Ready for nuts and glaze






Nuts, your favorite






Glazed






Mmmmm!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 23, 2018)

My family would like that so much!

Now I have to send them the pics and instructions so they can make it for me.  Lol


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow that sure looks delicious, Chili!

Are those slivered Almonds?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Wow that sure looks delicious, Chili!
> 
> Are those slivered Almonds?


Thanks Sonny, yes, slivered almonds.
But you can use your favorite nut, I've done this with almonds, pecans and walnuts.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jul 23, 2018)

Them look soooooooooo good. My favorites would be the pecan and walnut. Minus the raisins that you said were optional. Sad part is I know I would eat one whole one myself.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 23, 2018)

These would be a hit here,another pie iron recipe!
You can stuff'em with anything for great self customizable:cool:patience testing:rolleyes:mouth scalding:eek: delectables.
My pyro,redneck,epicurean buddies and I will try this soon.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

And if a single layer isn't enough for ya...
Stack two or three finished pastries atop each other and either microwave or bake for a short time so they kind'a settle into each other... Oh My Gosh!
I'm trying to find the picture I did of three layers.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Sonny, yes, slivered almonds.
> But you can use your favorite nut, I've done this with almonds, pecans and walnuts.



Oh, I love Pecans! (And all the other ingredients)

Once again, I'm wishing there was a printable recipe feature to SMF.com.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 371702
> 
> 
> My family would like that so much!
> ...





lovethemeats said:


> Them look soooooooooo good. My favorites would be the pecan and walnut. Minus the raisins that you said were optional. Sad part is I know I would eat one whole one myself.





motocrash said:


> These would be a hit here,another pie iron recipe!
> You can stuff'em with anything for great self customizable:cool:patience testing:rolleyes:mouth scalding:eek: delectables.
> My pyro,redneck,epicurean buddies and I will try this soon.





SonnyE said:


> Oh, I love Pecans! (And all the other ingredients)
> 
> Once again, I'm wishing there was a printable recipe feature to SMF.com.


Wow, I wasn't expecting a dessert to garner much attention.
Thanks guys, really appreciate the feedback and Likes.
This is good stuff, do try it.



 SonnyE

just Copy the text, Paste into something like Word or Notepad and then Print it.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> SonnyE
> 
> just Copy the text, Paste into something like Word or Notepad and then Print it.



Yeah Chili, do that.
But since this is such a good source for everything Que, seems the recipe feature should be included.
Many cooking web sites, even Will at Jerkyholic has pop and print recipes.
We need to get up to speed... :cool:


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

I did a pdf in my post about my Salmon Dip/Spread.
But I think something standardized for SMF would be best. ;)


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 24, 2018)

Those look awesome!!!  

I have been collecting some ideas and recipes along my short time here.  I find it pretty easy to copy these kinds of threads into Word, delete all but one or 2 pictures to condense, and print.  Not too difficult, if you have computer access.  Nowadays, not so certain with phones and pads/notebooks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Those look awesome!!!


Thanks Jeff.


----------

